# A quick Hello



## CM1976 (Mar 30, 2010)

From a Parent of a diabetic Son

H is now 9 and was diagnosed after a virus when he was 4yrs.... we thought he had meningitis as he came out in the associated rash but after a week or so we left the hospital with diabetes testing equipment and needles!!! OH JOY!!

Life with a diabetic child can be very testing and the lack of control over his environment when trying to control his HbA1C drives us insane but we're learning to live with it..

Hoping to find company with other stressed out parents of diabetic children 

x


----------



## jimmysmum (Mar 30, 2010)

CM1976 said:


> From a Parent of a diabetic Son
> 
> H is now 9 and was diagnosed after a virus when he was 4yrs.... we thought he had meningitis as he came out in the associated rash but after a week or so we left the hospital with diabetes testing equipment and needles!!! OH JOY!!
> 
> ...



Hi & welcome  it sure is a balancing act. I have 2 children with T1 diabetes both diagnosed in the last 4 months, there is lots of good advice to be had here  x


----------



## Becca (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi, welcome to the forum   Our daughter was diagnosed when she was 3, she's now 7 and on insulin pump.  You're so right it can be testing and things are so out of control one minute and ok the next.  Diabetes is a black art!!!


----------



## Carynb (Mar 30, 2010)

Welcome on board!
My son is almost 9 and was diagnosed 7 months ago so we're still learning but this is a great site to share our experiences and support each other.
C


----------



## Kei (Mar 31, 2010)

Hello and welcome!  I have two children with type 1, both diagnosed in the last 8 months.  The support on here is great.

Kei
xx


----------



## Gemma444 (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi and welcome. My son j is 8 and was dx in Aug 2009. This site is great and everyone is very supportive x


----------

